# What colour is this gorgeous creature??



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Grulla!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Grulla  (Black + dun) Not all of them are that gray in color- many tend to have a brownish cast to them.


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> Grulla  (Black + dun) Not all of them are that gray in color- many tend to have a brownish cast to them.


I don't even know if it's a male or female, but it stopped me cold. I know you should never buy any animal for it's colour, but i'd sure like that one in my imaginary stable!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

GRULLO COLOR EXPLAINED: PHotos offered of grullo shades 

^^^ shows some wonderful examples of the different shades that grulla/o comes in.


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

i had no idea about grulla.. I've lurked in the background here for a few months, and i am so interested in all the genetics, but I have a slight learning disability and find it very hard to remember and RETAIN everything I am reading. I would have called that a roan lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well that is Reining In Diamonds and her lighter shade is due tocream _and_ dun. AQHA Broodmares - Shining C Grulla Horses


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Also it's wonderful that someone edited the ranch's name off the picture...


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok so I found this horse on that website you provided Appy, what color would the foal be? They do have quite the lookers for horses


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I want a Grulla colored horse next! if for only to drive my daughter crazy hehe for some reason when I say Grulla it makes her skin crawl.
Plus I just LOVE the color


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He looks like a dunolino but he doesn't carry cream according to his ad, but he has champagne and is homozygous for dun


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The grullas are so pretty! Love all the different colors & patterns that horses come in.


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Well that is Reining In Diamonds and her lighter shade is due tocream _and_ dun. AQHA Broodmares - Shining C Grulla Horses


awesome! What beautiful horses they have 
How did you find her name and the website?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

He is an incredibly interesting color. I like it.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> Ok so I found this horse on that website you provided Appy, what color would the foal be? They do have quite the lookers for horses


How cute! The foal ends up looking like a really light red dun, but I'm guessing that genetically he's bay + cream + champagne + dun. With that much dilution, I think a red based horse would have a lighter mane & tail.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No Verona. He is champagne and dun on red. No cream, black or agouti.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

So, out of curiosity, how would you get a foal like that? He looks like he's cream with rust on his dark points haha


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your best bet? Buy one on the ground... Otherwise to _garuntee_ that colo you need sire/dam (with a mixture of these genes) who are ee (both sire and dam), CHCH (either), DD (either).


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't need to buy one, I just wonder what the parents would look like. Ok curiosity over-off to prenatal appointments! Woo!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> No Verona. He is champagne and dun on red. No cream, black or agouti.


So would he end up looking more like his sire (My Skip Dun It, the horse NdAppy posted, similar visually to dunalino) and lose the red tones after he shed his foal coat? He looks so different, I didn't think he could be the same color.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Doh, just realized the foal _is_ My Skip Dun It, not JK Dunits Jewel x My Skip Dun It. 

So yeah, he did change colors after shedding his foal coat. What a shame... I'd love to have an adult horse that looks like that!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

My Mustang boy is grulla, it's such a hard shade to describe to people. I should have named him Joe Dirt because that's a pretty close match. His pasture mate is a buffalo and they have very similar coloring.


----------



## barrelracer13 (Mar 8, 2013)

my grulla i rescued, with my mom lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Well that is Reining In Diamonds and her lighter shade is due tocream _and_ dun. AQHA Broodmares - Shining C Grulla Horses


Man, they got some nice horses!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I love grulla horses. This is my grulla old man.
Summer coat









And winter coat


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

i normaly hate the grulla colloring but oh i do love the way it looks on that one..


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

What stunning horses!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Critter sitter said:


> I want a Grulla colored horse next! if for only to drive my daughter crazy hehe for some reason when I say Grulla it makes her skin crawl.
> Plus I just LOVE the color


But how are you saying it? The way it's spelled (grull - a) or the way it's meant to be pronounced because it's a Spanish word (grew-ya)? :lol:


----------

